# بخش دانش آموزی > پرسش و پاسخ دانش آموزی > مشکلات کنکوریها (استرس، تست زنی و مطالعه) >  خستگی ذهنی در جلسه آزمون

## Ali.N

سلام به همه

تاپیک معلومه!!! :Yahoo (39):  :Yahoo (113): 

به 50 تا سوال اخر ازمون که میرسم ذهنم خسته میشه دیگه انرژی اولیه رو نداره-دلم میخواد زود تموم شه-قدرت تشخیصم میاد پیایین-دقت و تمرکزمم کم میشه(مخصوصا 2 قسمت اخر که سوالات فلسفه منطق و روانشناسیه!)

چیکار کنم؟راهکاری دارید؟خودتون چیکار میکنید؟ :Yahoo (4):

----------


## roshana

> سلام به همه
> 
> تاپیک معلومه!!!
> 
> به 50 تا سوال اخر ازمون که میرسم ذهنم خسته میشه دیگه انرژی اولیه رو نداره-دلم میخواد زود تموم شه-قدرت تشخیصم میاد پیایین-دقت و تمرکزمم کم میشه(مخصوصا 2 قسمت اخر که سوالات فلسفه منطق و روانشناسیه!)
> 
> چیکار کنم؟راهکاری دارید؟خودتون چیکار میکنید؟





آهنگ رفیق از قمیشی رو حفظ کن خسته شدی بخون  :Yahoo (4): 
طاقت بیار رفیـــــــــــــــــق  :Yahoo (21):  داریم میرســــــیم  :Yahoo (21): 

ر.ا : توی خونه با شرایط مطابق ازمون بده تا بدنت عادت کنه
واسه درس خوندن هم سعی کن نشسته (و نه درازکش  :Yahoo (21):   )
بخونی که بدنت به پایستگی عادت کنه  :Yahoo (21):

----------


## Unknown Soldier

مشکل آزمونیسم داری یعنی فشار ازمون میگیرتت :Yahoo (10): ....تو خونه ازمون جامع زیاد حل کن با زمان بخصوص در این ایام....علت خستگی هم اینه که عادت نداری پشت سر هم تستای مختلف از چند درس رو بزنی . 2شنبه و 5شنبه ها ازمون بگیر از خودت مباحثی رو که خوندی

----------


## Hello

فشارت افت می کنه؟ خوب یه شکلاتی چیزی ببر و آب هم خیلی بخور 
شب قبلش به اندازه بخواب 
وسط آزمون خسته شدی یه کشش به اندامت بده البته نه درحدی که مزاحم بقیه بشه یا یه دقیقه چشماتو ببند و همش تو یه حالت نشین 
سعی کن درست و صاف بشيني زیاد کمرتو خم کنی خسته میشی 
و به این فک کن که قراره ازمونو بترکوني پس خستگی نمیتونه جلوتو بگیره  :Yahoo (94):

----------


## fafa.Mmr

این خستگی ذهن نیست تنبلی ذهن است!!!!!! اگه هر روز صدتا تست بزنی سرجلسه آزمون خسته نمیشی!!!!!!!

----------


## pouyasadeghi

من کار بهت توصیه نمیکنم 
من تو ازمون هاس قلمچی که شرکت میکنم چون سنم بالاست کسی کاری بهم نداره قبل شروع اختصاصی میرم یه نخ سیگار میزنم بعد با انرژی بر میگردم

----------


## mazani deter

درکتون میکنم _که منظورتون چیه ازلحاظ ذهنی وروحی ادم میبره ولی سعی کنیددرسایی که براتون خیلی اهمیت داره روش سرمایه گذاری کردیدرواول بزنیداینطوری بهتره ..._

----------


## ali761

سلام.
پیش میاد.واسه منم دیروز اینطوری بود ولی چون میگید همیشه واسه شما اینطوریه،تست ترکیبی زیاد بزنید و روز قبل از آزمون هم چند ساعت استراحت کنید.

----------


## abraham

سلام داداش این واسه همه هست تعداد ازموناتو بیشتر کن سوالای سالای قبل از خوددت توی خونه ازمون بگیر. سعی کن به جای این که هر یک ساعت مطالعه یه رب استراحت کردن هر دو ساعت مطالعه نیم ساعت استراحت داشته باشی

----------


## Masoume

> سلام به همه
> 
> تاپیک معلومه!!!
> 
> به 50 تا سوال اخر ازمون که میرسم ذهنم خسته میشه دیگه انرژی اولیه رو نداره-دلم میخواد زود تموم شه-قدرت تشخیصم میاد پیایین-دقت و تمرکزمم کم میشه(مخصوصا 2 قسمت اخر که سوالات فلسفه منطق و روانشناسیه!)
> 
> چیکار کنم؟راهکاری دارید؟خودتون چیکار میکنید؟



سر جلسه با خودت شکلات و اب تگرگی ببر. هروقت خسته شدی بدون توجه ب زمان چن دقیقه چشماتو ببند چند تا نفس عمیق بعد دوباره شروع کن.
موفق باشی

----------


## Dr.Hard Worker7

دقیقا  :Yahoo (114): مخصوصا از ساعت 10/30به بعد به زور سوالارو میخونم،واین اشتباهای منو زیاد میکنه :Yahoo (101):

----------


## Mohands mm

*پیشنهادم اینه که فقط بخور خیلی جواب میده*

----------


## Hossein.A

> سلام به همه
> تاپیک معلومه!!!
> 
> به 50 تا سوال اخر ازمون که میرسم ذهنم خسته میشه دیگه انرژی اولیه رو نداره-دلم میخواد زود تموم شه-قدرت تشخیصم میاد پیایین-دقت و تمرکزمم کم میشه(مخصوصا 2 قسمت اخر که سوالات فلسفه منطق و روانشناسیه!)
> چیکار کنم؟راهکاری دارید؟خودتون چیکار میکنید؟


خسته نباشید جناب ناصری .
بهترین راه برای شما و برای کسایی که چند سال دیگه کنکور دارن اینکه همیشه خودشونو به خوندن 4 ساعت مداوم درس و یا حل کردن تست اون هم به صورت نشسته ( نه دراز کشیده ) عادت بدن . اوایل این امر سخته . ولی یواش یواش بدن و ذهنتون عادت میکنه و سر جلسه کنکور یا ازمونهای ازمایشی بدنتون خسته نمیشین

----------


## sh-n

نفس عمیق معجزه می کنه ! البته اصولیش ! 
باید با دهن بسته ، حداکثر هوایی که میتونی رو وارد شش هات کنی تا جایی که تو سینت یه درد خفیف حس شه . بعد خیلی آروم نفست رو با بینیت میدی بیرون ولی آخرش رو محکم با دهن میدی بیرون . چند بار این کار رو بکنی روحت تازه میشه . 

البته ، تمرین تو خونه هم خیلی کمک میکنه . مثلا همین آزمونای غیر حضوری رو ، تو شرایطی که برای خودت شبیه شرایط امتحان کردی ، جواب بده . کم کم عادت می کنی و مثل اول برات آزار دهنده نیست .

ممنون میشم یکی بیاد اینا رو به خودم بگه . من بعد از جواب دادن به عمومیام ، اختصاصیا رو شبیه بالش می بینم  :Yahoo (50):

----------


## arnika

من خودمم همينجوريم...البته چون توخونه درازكش درس ميخونم و تست ميزنم...  :Yahoo (20): 
بهترين راه نفس عميقه و اب خوردن... و بردن مغزها-مثل كشكش و پسته و مويز-عاااالين... 
چون مغرت خستس و اينا قندطبيعين... 
اينو از تجربه ام واس كنكور 94 ميگم...

----------


## Amiirsd21

رانی با خودت ببر (حتما هلو یا اناناس باشه و شب قبلش فذارش تو یخچال ک کمی یخ کنه کیک تاینی یا همون دوقلو هم بگیر) ساعت ده و ربع بخورش مثله پلنگ همشو جواب میدی

----------


## khaan

غذای حجیم نخور برای صبحانه چون خون بیشتری به شلنگ گوارش میبره و خون کمتر به مغز میرسه. صبحانه سعی کن خرما بخوری

----------


## fantom

من صبحا برنج میخورم تا ظهر باتریمیم آلارم نمیده :Yahoo (4): )  :Yahoo (21): منم قبلا اینجوری بودم ولی چندتا کار کردم خیلی وضعیتم بهبود یافت شب قبلش زود بخواب، یه بطری اب ببر سر جلسه بخور،  شکلات و پسته هم برای من جواب داده … عسل هم صبحونه دو قاشق بخور. خوبه

----------


## The.Best.Name

من تو عمومی ها پاسخنامه رو کامل پر نمیکنم ینی به جای سیاه کردن کامل گزینه فقط یه علامت کوچولو میزنم روش ... اینطوری یکمم وقت صرفه جویی میشه 
حالا وقتی تو اختصاصی ها که ذهنم خسته س یکم خرما و این چیزا میخورم و گزینه های عمومی رو کاملا سیاه میکنم اینجوری یه استراحت اساسی ام کردم  :Yahoo (105):

----------


## koenigsegg

> سلام به همه
> 
> تاپیک معلومه!!!
> 
> به 50 تا سوال اخر ازمون که میرسم ذهنم خسته میشه دیگه انرژی اولیه رو نداره-دلم میخواد زود تموم شه-قدرت تشخیصم میاد پیایین-دقت و تمرکزمم کم میشه(مخصوصا 2 قسمت اخر که سوالات فلسفه منطق و روانشناسیه!)
> 
> چیکار کنم؟راهکاری دارید؟خودتون چیکار میکنید؟


تو ازمونا اگه خیلی انرژی نداری میتونی قبلش ریتالین بخوری که اگه استرس هم داشتی میتونی در کنارش با مشاوره با دکتر!!!! ایندرال هم مصرف کنی البته یاد باشه فقط تو ازمون ها ریتالین مصرف کنی ...چون  مصرف مکررش و قطع ناگهانی عوارض زیادی به جای میزاره

----------


## Ali.N

> تو ازمونا اگه خیلی انرژی نداری میتونی قبلش ریتالین بخوری که اگه استرس هم داشتی میتونی در کنارش با مشاوره با دکتر!!!! ایندرال هم مصرف کنی البته یاد باشه فقط تو ازمون ها ریتالین مصرف کنی ...چون  مصرف مکررش و قطع ناگهانی عوارض زیادی به جای میزاره


نه جان برادر!!!
لازم به قرص و این تشکیلات نیست
ممنون از راهنمایی شما

----------


## BacheMosbat

این مشکل خیلیاس من تازه فقط دینی زیست میزنم وقتی به شیمی میرسم حوصله ندارم سوالارو بخونم بلد میشم میام ممنون تگ کردی  :Yahoo (10):

----------


## Dr.Mojdeh

شکلات زیاد بخور حله  :Yahoo (83):

----------


## RainBow

خُرما...

----------


## ourdomain

> این خستگی ذهن نیست تنبلی ذهن است!!!!!! اگه هر روز صدتا تست بزنی سرجلسه آزمون خسته نمیشی!!!!!!!


خیلی موافقم  :Yahoo (99):

----------

